

A developer's guide to creating presentations - platz
http://blog.josephwilk.net/presentations/a-developers-guide-to-creating-presentations.html

======
joshka
Heading font was Too Fuzzy; Didn't read.

~~~
josephwilk
Fixed.

~~~
joshka
cheers :)

